# IFAA World Field Championship fully booked?



## fuelracerpat (May 6, 2008)

I was just looking at the IFAA website. Happened to look at the IFAA WFC registration....not that I have intentions of going, but the thing is completely booked and registration is closed! Why on Earth would and international organization hold a world championship somewhere that would not accommodate all comers? Color me curious.:set1_thinking::dontknow:


----------



## Chequamegon (Apr 7, 2006)

655 registered and 64 on a waiting list!!!


----------



## fuelracerpat (May 6, 2008)

I have talked to some folks in the past that told of upwards of 1200 shooters at NFAA nationals..... I was just curious as to why they would go somewhere that would not handle a WORLD CHAMPIONSHIP.... and be sure to get everybodys money.


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

fuelracerpat said:


> I have talked to some folks in the past that told of upwards of *1200* shooters at NFAA nationals..... I was just curious as to why they would go somewhere that would not handle a WORLD CHAMPIONSHIP.... and be sure to get everybodys money.


That was way in the past!


----------



## rudeman (Jan 25, 2006)

The site has 5 ranges so I guess 655 is all they want to accommodate. (I can't even imagine how anyone would have accommodated 1200 shooters. I'll have to ask my buddy who's been a life member forever how they did it!)

Two years ago it was in Namibia and I guess didn't draw as many so they probably didn't expect the big turnout - though seems they should have with it being in Europe and all. Field seems to be far more popular there.

In 2012 it's in Argentina. In 2014 it'll be in "North America" somewhere.


----------



## Hinkelmonster (Oct 25, 2004)

Kinda funny that Nationals doesn't get that many shooters?


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

lots of reasons

many more excuses. bet it all has something to do with $$



Hinkelmonster said:


> Kinda funny that Nationals doesn't get that many shooters?


----------



## Hinkelmonster (Oct 25, 2004)

rock monkey said:


> lots of reasons
> 
> many more excuses. bet it all has something to do with $$


Actually, I think that IFAA while has somewhat of an overlapping customer base gets completely different participants. 

They are not drawing the big name PROS, but more the average JOES!


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

if i can afford the time and the costs, i'll shoot it.

just not at this time.


----------



## steve morley (Dec 24, 2005)

I hear Skip Trafford and his clan didn't get in, they're and IFAA institution, you can't have a IFAA World Champs without them.

WFAC was fully booked the day registration was opened.


----------



## steve morley (Dec 24, 2005)

fuelracerpat said:


> Why on Earth would and international organization hold a world championship somewhere that would not accommodate all comers?



I have brought this question up with the IFAA executive, the whole concept of IFAA is so top shooters and average shooters can compete side by side, it's good for the sport and helps the average shooters develop BUT it's not good when even the top shooters cant get in.

Fita only allows you enter a tourney if you've qualified within your own country through a series of competitions, this keeps tourney entry down to a manageable number and allows the top shooters to compete but the average shooter never gets a look in.

I suggested to the IFAA executive that if entry numbers are going to be limited then I think the top three adults who place in a previous European\World IFAA tourney should have a reserved place for the next European\World tourney, up until a couple of months before tourney then places are given away to Archers on the waiting list. As usual not one of the Exec replied to my suggestion.


----------

